# Spiral Sliced Ham - how long do they last?



## JohnL (Dec 7, 2007)

One of my local supermarkets has spiral sliced hams on sale this week. How long do they last? Can I purchase one on sale this week and still be confident that it will be safe to serve on Christmas?
Any input is appreciated.
John


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 7, 2007)

What does the label on the ham say? 

I would get one - read the label - and then if you're worried about the expiration date ... put it into the freezer. Then, move it to the refrigerator about 3 days before you want to use it to thaw. Follow the instructions on the label for heating/cooking.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2007)

...Or you could just wait. Spiral hams are a very popular "ad item" around the holidays. You will probably see them again....maybe even at a lower price. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 7, 2007)

Most hams have a fairly long expiration date on them - check yours to see and go from there.  I really don't like to freeze ham, unless for soups or casseroles. (They retain a lot of water) !

Also, if it has a good date and vacuumed sealed, your set !


----------



## Bilby (Dec 7, 2007)

Just checking on the terms used here but if "sliced" is that you are buying slices of spiral ham, then I definitely would hold off until immediately prior to use unless you are freezing.

If the use of "sliced" here is something else, then listen to the learned people above me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2007)

Bilby 

Here is Spiral Cut ham. The spiral is cut by machine. This one was "cooked' on a BBQ grill, with light smoke. I can't remember the time frame, but long enough to cook all of the 'water added' out of it. This results in a denser meat with less water. .......


----------



## JohnL (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input,
Guess I'll just wait. I don't really want to freeze something that I'll be serving for sandwiches. The price is great though, less than half price. Personally I prefer a plain jane ole ham, they're so versitile. Many in my family though like the spiral sliced ham for sandwiches.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL Uncle Bob do you just happen to have a freshly cooked ham sitting on your porch, or readily available pics of food on your 'puter?!?!

I bought 2 spiral sliced hams buy one get one free this week, 2 for $35 in the end. The dates are February on them, but I freeze them just because I have more freezer space than fridge. I don't know when I wil be making one, Christmas Eve is my very special annual roast beef and yorkshire pudding day!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2007)

suziquzie said:
			
		

> LOL Uncle Bob do you just happen to have a freshly cooked ham sitting on your porch, or readily available pics of food on your 'puter?!?!


 
I Gobbled this one up at Thanksgiving!


----------



## JohnL (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pic Uncle B!
I just plan on heating one up in the oven though for an easy brunch item.
I'll have "too many other irons in the fire" so to speak, so I really wouldn't have time to smoke one.
Great idea for a tailgate party though


----------



## auntdot (Dec 7, 2007)

When most folks post here and ask if they should eat the stuff or toss it, I would probably eat it

Have had had salted hams hanging for months.

But an over two week city ham, OK, spiral ham would bother me.

Agree with checking out the package before you buy the item.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2007)

JohnL...The ham would be delicious "baked" in the oven. I just like to get all (or most) of the Water added stuff out of the ham. I like for the meat to be somewhat dense as opposed to "spongy"...Just my personal preference. Your oven will do the job!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 7, 2007)

JohnL: generally the spiral cut hams on sale this time of year (in the grocery store) are cured and vacuum packed ... and will last for 2-3 months in the refrigerator. But, read the label ... some are fully cooked, some need cooking ... and they all should have expiration dates on them.

Bilby: a spiral cut ham is basically a ham that is put on a spindle and as it turns around a knife (held at a slight angle) cuts it in even thicknesses almost to the bone - similar to a spiral apple cutter.


----------



## JohnL (Dec 8, 2007)

Well,
I went to the store today and bought one. 
Believe it or not, the use by date is Feb 02, 2008!!!!
Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Michael and Uncle Bob for the descriptions. We don't get anything like that here.  It was alien to my mum as well and she has been here since 1954!


----------

